# Autobrite DA21 machine polisher



## TurboNath (Aug 16, 2012)

Anybody used one yet? Ive been told that these may just be rebranded chinese specials. Is there any truth in this? Thinking about getting one on payday


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes

Though that's fairly obvious 

Be nice paying an extra £45 for a red case tbh


----------



## TurboNath (Aug 16, 2012)

Worth getting the DAS6 pro then?


----------



## TurboNath (Aug 16, 2012)

Seems there are good kit deals with Meguiars and Auto Finesse products on CYC


----------



## TurboNath (Aug 16, 2012)

Nobodyy??


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

DAS6 or Pro is probably always going to be worth very serious consideration.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

it looks like it is a Maxshine DA. These guys make the DAS6 pro so you should have no problems. i have their standard throw model of this model [basically a DAS6PRO with a different body,Rupes at the front and Flex at the back]and it seems to be holding up well;compared to my das6pro it is quieter and better balanced with a more conveniently placed thumb wheel and trigger. Actually i usually use the two machines together,with the DAS6 set up for spot pads and find the Maxshine unit a lot less tiring to use.
According to Maxshines Facebook page, they have just brought out a 15mm throw version which i will deffo be buying when it hits the UK. 
I reckon you should go for it,especially as the AB kit comes with the standard and smaller backing plates.


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=322032


----------

